# Format Poll For 2010 Jonboat Bass Anglers Invitational Tournament



## HAWGHUNNA

First, I will apologize to the J-BAIT Committee, for feeling as though our anglers deserve the right to help in deciding which format would work best to determine our State Champions, and which payout they think is a deserving purse for the finishes in the event. I don't want the Committee to feel as thought I wasted your time by pulling you guys away from your life for 3 hours of negotiations for nothing. You guys are officials for the event, and all of the rules and guide lines that we set during our meeting will remain firm.  

Now, due to the amount of time that it would take to use the Survey Sheet idea, I have decided to give the anglers a choice between 3 tournament formats, and the format decision will be made through this poll.

Every Angler that is an active member of the following Jonboat Clubs (LWB-SJA-JBA-HVBA-SWAT-BANG) will have a vote to determine the format that will be used for the 2010 J-BAIT.

As you place your vote, please list your real name and club name.

If an active member/angler does not have access to a computer, then only the J-BAIT representative from that respective club may post that/those particular angler(s) vote. 

We will do this, by each active jonboat club member voting one (1) time each for the format that they would like to see put into place for this year's State Championship. You only simply vote .... A - B - or - C. Once each member has voted, we will use the format with the highest number of votes.

If you have a problem with which format wins the poll, then please keep it to yourself ...... or simply do not participate in the event and vacate your qualifying position to the next team in position to move up.



(A) - J-BAIT Committee Format

LAKES - Varner & Cedar Creek (18 teams on each lake, switch lakes for second day)
DATES - Oct. 9th & 10th (2 day event)
FIELD - Top 6 Teams From Each Club
ENTRY FEE - $500.00 Per Club (Guaranteed Purse $3000.00) Plus Sponsor Support. 
PAYOUT - 1st = $500.00 ... 2nd = $400.00 ... 3rd = $300.00 ... Winning Club = $1,800.00

(B) -  Old School Format

LAKE - Juliette - 10 HP Limit on outboards (Dames Ferry Ramp)
DATE - Oct. 9th 2010 (1 day event)
FIELD - Top 6 Teams From Each Club
ENTRY FEE - $100.00 Per. Team (Full Field Purse $3,600.00) Plus Sponsor Support.
PAYOUT -  1st = 35% ... 2nd = 25% ... 3rd = 15% ... 4th = 10% ... 5th = 8% .... Big Bass Champ = 7%

(C) - Regional Eliminator Format

LAKES - ? .... North - BANG vs SWAT ... Central - HVBA vs SJA ...  South - JBA vs LWB . A neutral lake will be decided on or drawn by each region to host day 1. A lake of 500 acres or larger (that is on 1 or more club's schedule) , and is within 65 miles from Atlanta will be drawn to host Day 2. (a lake that was used on day one will not be put into the hat for the day 2 drawing)
DATE - Oct. 9th & 10th (2 day event)
FIELD - Top 6 Teams From Each Club on day 1, the field will be cut in half as the top 6 teams from each regional group move on to day 2. (no payouts on day 1)
ENTRY FEE - $ 50 to $70.00 Per Team (Full Field Purse $1,800.00 to $2,520.00) Plus Sponsor Support.
PAYOUT - 1st = 35% ... 2nd = 25% ... 3rd = 20% ... 4th = 12% .... 5th = 8%

The J-BAIT Committee will not vote, and we will act as moderators to copy/record each vote that is posted on this thread. You will not be allowed to change your vote. 

PLEASE - Do not comment on this thread, it is reserved for voting only.


----------



## Shane B.

Shane Bridges for LWB, I vote option B


----------



## RAH

My name is Ricky Hightower ,I will be representing "Lil water bassin" I vote (B).The old school format. Thanks terry


----------



## brandon hightower

brandon hightower-represinting LWB i vote -B old school


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Ricky Johnson - Representing L.W.B -  Called me with computer problems, He wished to Vote - Old School Format (B).


----------



## LIPS

Daniel Standridge / SJA / B


----------



## TJBassin

Ted Jones. LWB - 2.


----------



## TJBassin

Ted Jones. LWB - B. Sorry.


----------



## tsnider08

Travis Snider / LWB /  C


----------



## dzafer

Dzafer/JBA - B


----------



## Meason

Sorry!

I VOTE C.


----------



## T LEE

Ted Lee SJA VOTE B


----------



## krusty

bang - vote c


----------



## Derek Snider

derek snider- lwb- vote B


----------



## turkeyhunter835

Tyler Bagwell-Bang- vote c


----------



## TeamYarter

blake yarter and jay yarter high voltage bass anglers- Vote C


----------



## ROCKANATER

i am the rockanater with lwb i vote b


----------



## Fishinagain

Mike wood LWB Ivote B


----------



## G3Rider

Mitch Hammond/LWB/....B


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Ron Elrod - LWB - Votes Old School (B)


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Randy Steward - LWB - Votes Old School Format (B)


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Ronbo Elrod - LWB - Votes Old School Format (B)


----------



## DEZZY

Charlie High voltage i vote CCCCCC


----------



## Reminex

I'm gonna have to make a huge surge to make the top six, but I vote B. (SJA)


----------



## Steve78

Steve Garmon...C...hvba


----------



## Jim Lee

For Wayne Glaze SJA vote C


----------



## kevincarden

kevin carden.  l.w.b  i vote B


----------



## GIGLM9

Michael Geiger / HVBA / C


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Randy moore w/swat will go with C


----------



## GAbigdon

Donnie Boone HVBA votes C


----------



## Muddywater

Joe- SWAT- vote "A"


----------



## A. Taylor

Ricky Taylor - HVBA - C


----------



## meeks88

kyle meeks - HVBA- c


----------



## DAWG1419

Brian Samples HVBA/ Vote C


----------



## A Crappie Fisherman

Bobby Hood - SJA- C


----------



## rednecktoyotamudder

Dillon Horton - SWAT - B


----------



## Bugpac

Leonard,C, Bang


----------



## jusdonaldson

Justin donaldson, high voltage, I vote c


----------



## jusdonaldson

Chris S., high voltage, votes C!


----------



## lizard drager

dale berrong,BANG,i vote..............C.


----------



## Broncoxlt

Kevin BANG C


----------



## lizard drager

jeff beckworth,aka......pnut,votes C.


----------



## Shawn W

Shawn W -BANG vote C.


----------



## DEZZY

Roger Teeplefrom high voltage votes CC


----------



## Marine

John Keeney - BANG - Vote: C


----------



## Marine

Brandon Smith of BANG is not a user on here and asked me to vote "C" for him. Thanks


----------



## DOBCAngler

Matt Perron - HVBA votes format C


----------



## bone_collector_20

*C*

Brent Cohran HBVA C


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Donald Moore from swat votes C


My brother and captain


----------



## MerkyWaters

Jeremy/SWAT/ Vote "C"


----------



## BOPBOP

Beth Pike. JBA.  C

David Pike. JBA.  C  (no GON access)

Larry Bullard. JBA.  C  (no GON access)


----------



## DAWG1419

Robert Samples HVBA Vote C (No GON Access)


----------



## cetaws6

Preston-BANG-     C

Jessica-BANG-       C


----------



## walton1

Chris Lozynsky-JBA,HVBA,and SJA votes C


----------



## DAWGFISH66

Tim Wyatt of SWAT votes C.


----------



## DAWGFISH66

Mike Strickland of SWAT votes C.


----------



## dzafer

David J.-jba, voted B


----------



## russ010

I'm using an Excel spreadsheet to do all the calculations - and keep up with people when they change their votes. If you changed your vote - put it back to what you actually had it at... your vote has already been counted


----------



## Jim Lee

Popa Glaze/SJA/C


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Poll results from this post up ....

A -7 VOTES
B - 20 VOTES
C - 37 VOTES


----------



## dcogland

Derek Cogland SJA  Vote B


----------



## russ010

yea, i'm keeping up with all of it - and I know who changed votes, but they aren't being counted.

Correct Votes as it stands from here up - Stopping with Derek Cogland...

A - 7
B - 21
C - 39


----------



## LIPS

Josh Combs Votes B 
My partner SJA


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

russ010 said:


> yea, i'm keeping up with all of it - and I know who changed votes, but they aren't being counted.
> 
> Correct Votes as it stands from here up - Stopping with Derek Cogland...
> 
> A - 7
> B - 21
> C - 39



I have the same count, thanks for helping with the poll Russ.


----------



## David Pinner

David Pinner  SJA votes B
Jody Pinner  SJA votes B


----------



## jongayton

Jon - Bang - C


----------



## jack butler

jack butler bang  c


----------



## GIGLM9

Jake Akin / HVBA / C


----------



## deepwater

Kevin Beaty/ SWAT/ C


Dustin Little/ SWAT/ C    ( partner )


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Keith Howard - LWB - Format B

Randy Jackson - LWB - Format B


----------



## J.Reed

*poll*

John Reed / HVBA / C


----------



## Meason

No one asked an opinion from "jerad".  You have no dog in this fight.....  come out and fish/donate and you can argue with the family.....


----------



## GAbigdon

Danny Colquit  HVBA--C and Billy Stanley HVBA--- C  No GON  access


----------



## BCAPES

*Format B*

SJA Club Member - Format B is my vote


----------



## bassman

*Jbait poll*

Rick Burns SJBA-voting B


----------



## A. Taylor

Randy Taylor - HVBA - votes C (No GON access)


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Billy Carpenter Sr. - LWB - Votes Old School (B)

Billy Carpenter Jr. - LWB - Votes Old School (B)


----------



## Chris S.

I vote "C" and will  represent either JBA or HVBA whichever I qualify under.


----------



## russ010

Chris S. said:


> I vote "C" and will  represent either JBA or HVBA whichever I qualify under.



Chris - I might be wrong, but I think Justin Donaldson already voted for you - option C on page 1. If he has, delete your post, it's already been counted.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Pete Cook - LWB - (B)
Phillip Kuhn - LWB - (B)
Scott Kuhn - JBA - (B)
Chris Kuhn -  JBA - (B)


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

russ010 said:


> Chris - I might be wrong, but I think Justin Donaldson already voted for you - option C on page 1. If he has, delete your post, it's already been counted.



Russ, you are correct. A vote has been counted for chris s already.

A= 7
B= 34
C= 48


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Davao Lemon - LWB - C

Freddie Turner - LWB - B


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Mitchell Pryor - LWB - (B)
Chris Pryor - LWB - (B)


----------



## Muddywater

when is the final day on voting?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

jtken said:


> when is the final day on voting?



June 9th 2010.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Mike Crowley - LWB - Old Skool (B)
Dana Peace - LWB - Old Skool (B)


----------



## Edo

Edin-JBA-----------C


----------



## rigger

team 2j`s jeff&jason johnson,swat vote c


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Daniel Sims - LWB - Old School Format (B)
Robert Benjamin - LWB - Old School Format (B)


99 VOTES, and 11 votes separate Format B (41) from Format C (52).


----------



## J RAY

Jeremy Givens HVBA opt. C

Claude Givens HVBA opt.C


----------



## Jerk

I'm on the outside looking in.......but I fish jon boat tournaments.  It seems like us jon boat guys are a little bit tighter and care a little bit more about our clubs and how they're run.  

Sometimes that means we squabble a little more than the big boat boys.  But as long as it still leads back to the fact that we are serious about what we do, and we want it done properly, I think the squabbling is OK.


----------



## tsnider08

i think this thread is for voting only right? please delete any posts that are not votes and take the debates to the other thread. thanks you guys


----------



## russ010

Option A - 7
Option B - 41
Option C - 54

102 total votes


----------



## CTY

Chris Y. - C


----------



## Jim Lee

Mike Driskell/SJA/B
Nicolas Driskell/SJA/B
Michael Priest/SJA/B
Danny Gentry/SJA/B
Jeff Harford/SJA/B
Carrie Harford/SJA/B
Pat Lee/SJA/B


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Dewayne Harris - LWB - B
Tyler Wisener - LWB - B
Pete Cook Sr. - LWB - B
Travis Cantrell = LWB - B


----------



## Cshannon

Chris Shannon / HVBA / C


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jeremy Delk - LWB - B


----------



## arcadedawg

*Vote*

Scott Edwards and Randy Dover vote C-High Voltage


----------



## Duffman3746

chris martin vote c


----------



## Duffman3746

bang


----------



## dperr

Dick Perron HVBA

I vote option "C"


----------



## BCAPES

*Another vote for format B*

My partner Byron Prince votes format B representing SJA


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

A-7
b-54
c-60


----------



## GIGLM9

Randy Pratt - HVBA - C
Terry Pratt - HVBA - C
Pat Smith - HVBA - C


----------



## GIGLM9

Joe Bova - HVBA - C
Landry Johnson - HVBA - C
Chris Labowicz - HVBA - C


----------



## gadawg1981

Charlie McMenomy / HVBA / C


----------



## gravide

David Gravitt LWB Vote B


----------



## russ010

Don E. - BANG - C

Mike - BANG - C

Isaac - BANG - C

Joey - BANG - C

Alan - BANG - C

Jody - BANG - C

Ben - BANG - C

Jeff C. - BANG - C

David B. - BANG - C

Tiffany - BANG - C

Cody - BANG - C


----------



## russ010

RESULTS	
A	7
B	55
C	78
Total Votes	140

CLUB VOTES	
LWB	34
BANG	26
SWAT	12
HVBA	35
SJA	21
JBA	12
Total Votes	140


----------



## gravide

Justin Hightower - LWB - Vote B


----------



## GIGLM9

David Bienfait - HVBA - C
John Jenkins - HVBA - C
Jason Burkholder - HVBA - C
Tyler Sims - HVBA - C
Jerry Adams - HVBA - C
Andrew Adams - HVBA - C
Kevin Whitted - HVBA - C
Scott Whitley - HVBA - C
Bo Brooks - HVBA - C
Jamie Handley - HVBA - C
Brandon Smith - HVBA - C
Bill Long - HVBA - C
Chris Swinson - HVBA - C
Ryan Lamb - HVBA - C
Chris Nation - HVBA - C
Troy Potts - HVBA - C
John Triana - HVBA - C
Lindsey Triana - HVBA - C


----------



## Jim Lee

Howard Knight-SJA-B
Howie Knight-SJA-B
Brian Hunt-SJA-B
Michael Hunt-SJA-B
Jon Barth-SJA-B
Wayne Wright-SJA-B
Ron Stinchcomd-SJA-B
Charles Dunaway-SJA-B
Chris Phillips-SJA-B
Cotton Phillips-SJA-B
Chuck Cumbee-SJA-B
Paul Cumbus-SJA-B
Kent Proctor-SJA-B
Don Gooding-SJA-B
Edgar Ruque-SJA-B


----------



## dcogland

*vote*

Jeffery Couvillion, SJBA, B


----------



## A Crappie Fisherman

Frank Berry - SJA - C               
Chris Berry - SJA - C


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

russ010 said:


> RESULTS
> A	7
> B	55
> C	78
> Total Votes	140
> 
> CLUB VOTES
> LWB	34
> BANG	26
> SWAT	12
> HVBA	35
> SJA	21
> JBA	12
> Total Votes	140



According to the #1 post on this thread, how many legal votes do we have ?

Mikey Orr - LWB - B
John Evetts - LWB - B
Chris Thompson - LWB - B
Mike Thompson - LWB - B
Jimmy Steward - LWB - B


----------



## russ010

HAWGHUNNA said:


> According to the #1 post on this thread, how many legal votes do we have ?



I can't speak for everybody else, but I know for a fact that every member that has voted for BANG is a paid member. You can't fish with us unless you pay the $25 membership fees - and that includes subs, who can then turn and fish in their own boats at other tournaments.

I can verify for SWAT too - I know all of them guys.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

russ010 said:


> I can't speak for everybody else, but I know for a fact that every member that has voted for BANG is a paid member. You can't fish with us unless you pay the $25 membership fees - and that includes subs, who can then turn and fish in their own boats at other tournaments.
> 
> I can verify for SWAT too - I know all of them guys.



I am only teasing Russ 

I was actually talking about who was eligible to post votes for guys who do not have internet access. (Representatives Only)

Again, I'm teasing. It looks like format C will probably be the format of choice to the majority. I truly appreciate everyone having enough interest in the J-BAIT to announce your vote.

Now, we need to name the lakes that will host the tournament, so everyone can start to get acquainted with the waters.

I would like to draw the lakes this Saturday @ Lake Lucas, following the one man event. There will be witnesses from several clubs on hand at this time.

Good Luck to everyone, and thanks again for your participation in this poll.


----------



## GIGLM9

Terry,

Mike did not have GON access so he asked me to post our club votes for him.  I assume this is what you were referring to.

Geiger


----------



## russ010

RESULTS	
A	7
B	77
C	98
Total Votes	182

CLUB VOTES	
LWB	40
BANG	26
SWAT	12
HVBA	53
SJA	39
JBA	12
Total Votes	182


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

GIGLM9 said:


> Terry,
> 
> Mike did not have GON access so he asked me to post our club votes for him.  I assume this is what you were referring to.
> 
> Geiger



I was referring to no one or nothing in general, I was hoping that MEason saw my post before I came clean about, how  I was just kidding.

Russ, thanks for helping my friend.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

THE LAKES HAVE BEEN DRAWN ......

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=532376&page=4


GOOD LUCK


----------

